# Bluegreen Club La Pension



## randster2 (Dec 26, 2010)

We were at Bluegreen Club La Pension in New Orleans last week.  The resort will be closed for a year for renovations.  The Bluegreen blog said the resort is for structural work.  Does anyone know if the resort is having cosmetic renovations to the rooms, or only the structural work?  Thanks.


----------



## chdrumpuppy (Jan 10, 2011)

randster2 said:


> We were at Bluegreen Club La Pension in New Orleans last week.  The resort will be closed for a year for renovations.  The Bluegreen blog said the resort is for structural work.  Does anyone know if the resort is having cosmetic renovations to the rooms, or only the structural work?  Thanks.


It is structural work being done.  They are closing right after Mardi Gras and will open right before Mardi Gras next year.  We were hit with a large assessment but I dearly love the place and can hardly wait until this work is finished.


----------



## crane4 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Club La Pension Closure in 2011*

Yes, Club La Pension is being closed for a year after Mardi Gras.  For owners this is bad news since we are having to pay a 2011 Maintenance fee based on damages that were in place when Bluegreen became involved in June, 2008and failed to get or decided not to get an adequate inspection of the property.   Also a proposed budget and the billing for Maintenance fees were sent in October 2010 both based on the resort being open.  Also, owners have asked our Association for an accurate revised budget for maintenance fees and a budget for the repairs that warrant our paying a $1584 special assessment fee each in 2011.  We have not received an answer or a budget.  Also we cannot get a copy of our amended/restated Timeshare Documents from our Association, cannot get end-of-year financial accounting in a timely manner, and the Association did not safekeep our Timeshare records in  June, 2008 when Bluegreen purchased the remaining individual units.   The Documents we have indicate that the owners should be in control of the Assocation as of June, 2008 and that has been denied us.  So when you enjoy Club La Pension,just remember that owners who have supported New Orleans and the Timeshare, some of us for over 20 years, are paying to have Bluegreen rent out their units--there is no development going on.  They don't even provide rental service for the rest of the owners anymore, all but 2 of the former employees are gone because they wanted their own people we are told, and their "long distance" accounting, administration, and management fees handled by Bluegreen (Florida)  have tripled in addition to exorbitant management fees, etc. at the resort site in New Orleans.  Also, we were assessed a special assessment in 2009 for these same damages and the insurance was inadequate--this is not Katrina damage or Gustav damage.  Oh, and in addition to our maintenance fees for 2010 and 2011, owners were billed for a voluntary $5 each to pay for Bluegreen to be a member of ARDA.  That means Bluegreen could collect around $16,000+ dollars from individual owners (in just one resort)  to help them lobby to do what they do best--for development owners.


----------

